# Heresy anda time for truth



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

lets see, I posted the topic on the wrong board,,,here is the link to the Time for Truth and for Heresy.

https://www.talkclassical.com/61689-heresy-apostacy-blashpemy-its.html


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

paulbest said:


> lets see, I posted the topic on the wrong board,,,here is the link to the Time for Truth and for Heresy.
> 
> Heresy, Apostacy, Blashpemy Its your right to free speech


send the mods a P.M they help you faster then


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> send the mods a P.M they help you faster then


Yes, and hopefully they will spare us, too.


----------

